# Tesla Service tells me I ruined my key fob by attaching an Apple Air Tag to the key ring.



## Justin Wilcott (Apr 7, 2016)

This seems highly unlikely? Has anyone ever had this issue? The key fob now needs to be replaced, they said it's not covered under warranty since I ruined it with an air tag. They literally said 'the frequency of the airtag ruined the key fob' They want to charge me $200 to replace the key fob. 

This is coming from Tesla Service Alhambra.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The worst thing a rogue transmission near an RFID or Bluetooth key fob can do normally is cause it to drain its battery because it keeps thinking something wants it to wake up and transmit.

Where I could be wrong though is if the key fob is programmed at the factory using certain radio frequencies, and the RF transmitted by the Airtag causes it to erase its own ID. But that would be a really awful fault in the key fobs.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

It all sounds like BS to me!


----------



## Patrick Johnson (1 mo ago)

Justin Wilcott said:


> This seems highly unlikely? Has anyone ever had this issue? The key fob now needs to be replaced, they Kodi nox  said it's not covered under warranty since I ruined it with an air tag. They literally said 'the frequency of the airtag ruined the key fob' They want to charge me $200 to replace the key fob.
> 
> This is coming from Tesla Service Alhambra.


This is messed up I mean these things happen all the time they have to take it a little bit more seriously


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd ask "by what mechanism did it do it" 
If they are being expert enough to know that it does, then they should know how it does.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Seems as though no one bothered to ask which car model and model year keyfob? There are different keyfobs and different frequencies.

Which is it?


----------



## Justin Wilcott (Apr 7, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Seems as though no one bothered to ask which car model and model year keyfob? There are different keyfobs and different frequencies.
> 
> Which is it?


2015 315Mhz UA09523


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Justin Wilcott said:


> 2015 315Mhz UA09523


315 Mhz is what is commonly called the garage door opener frequency. Unlicensed and open to use for garage door remotes, car remotes etc

Airtags use 2.4Ghz and 6-7Ghz per FCC filings.

Suffice it to say that the Tesla person has no clue what they are telling you and the Airtag is very, very unlikely to wipe out the Tesla fFOB. In fact, it would be more likely for a garage door opener push button remote to interfere with the FOB.

Worth noting, putting any device on a FOB will likely interfere with its ability to transmit signals to the car. After all, the metal in the tag may interfere with the antenna in the FOB. So I have to ask, did you remove the tag and with a new battery try it?


----------

